# "The Aztec Blender" The Molcajete



## cocinero (Dec 23, 2003)

A molcajete is an ancient device for grinding seeds, vegetable matter, and just about any food ingredient much as an electri food processor does.

The traditional molcajete is cut from mostly volcanic rock. The molcajete has three legs and a piece of rock that serves as the grinding instrument.
Food ingredients are literally torn apart in the molcajete, oppose to being cut apart in a food processor. Foods manipulated in a molcajete have a wonderful texture and some Mexican cooks say that the texture and flavor cannot be produced in any other way. I wanted to post a salsa recipe that has only four ingredients, but is very flavorful very Mexican
(Muy Mexicano) and is one of my favorite salsas:

3 to 4 Roma Tomatoes
1 Large clove of garlic
1 Large chile jalapeno
1 teaspoon salt

Cut the stem attachment point from the tomatoes and cut them in half.
Place tomatoes halves face down on a cookie sheet. Place under a broiler
and roast until the skins turn a brownish black. Remove from broiler and allow to cool enough to handle. Remoce the skins and place tomatoes in a bowl and set aside.
Over a gas burner, roast the chile jalapeno to black. Place roasted chile
in a pastic bag and seal. Allow to sweat for 10 to 15 minutes. Using your hands or the back of a knife, gently scrape off the skin from the chile. Cut off the stem and chop into quarters or eights and set aside.

Peel the garlic and cut into quarters. Place the teaspoon of salt in the molcajete first. Then add the garlic pieces. Begin to grind to a paste.
Add the chile jalapeno and grind further. Finally add the roasted tomatoes and grind slowly to a beautiful textured salsa.

You can use a food processor for this salsa (it will be good), but it will not be as good as that made in a molcajete.

If you prefer it less hot, add another tomato. 

This salsa goes well with just about anything, but really works well with
tacos made with well seasoned shredded beef or carnitas.

Very simply four ingredients with wonderful flavors.

"Un poquito pedazo de cielo"
A little piece of heaven!

Bill Gibson
Crestline, CA
"aficionado de la cocina mexicana"


----------



## carnivore (Dec 23, 2003)

hi cocinero,
thanks for the recipe--looks good.
now....trying...to stop....my...hand..from...typing...this....
but i'm probably going to use a blender for this one.  i'm having a hard time making a molcajete since apparently my local hardware store is all out of volcanic rock


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Dec 23, 2003)

Carnivore
   They are available online and for a really good price!


----------



## carnivore (Dec 23, 2003)

well i'll be darned--yes they are.  i had never even heard of one before.
Are they hard to clean?


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 23, 2003)

I have the "mother molcajete" I'll have you know   

My husband got it for my birthday - the sucker weighs 50 pounds and the pestle weighs 3 lbs (which is how much I weighed when I was born  :roll: )

The thing took FOREVER to season - I had to buy a "baby" to make cleaning up easier - that "mother molcajete" is hard to carry to the sink!!!


----------



## cocinero (Dec 24, 2003)

*TheMother Molcajete!*

My question to you is, do you use it?

Bill Gibson
Crestline ,CA


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 24, 2003)

Yes, I do use it - and when I'm not using it it is the most beautiful piece of artwork and people comment on it all the time.  It was a bit trying to get it seasoned! LOL  We had a "seasoning party" - and then anotherone - and to be sure we had one more!!     The drink of choice is a mojito!  8)


----------



## cocinero (Dec 24, 2003)

*Mojito*

Mojito,

I frequent a little resturant nearby and the Bartender makes
really great "Mojitos". I can see why this was Ernest Hemimgway's
favorite drink. A couple of these and inspirational writing might happen?

What do you prepare in your "Molcajete Grande"?

Regards!

Bill Gibson
Crestline, CA


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 27, 2003)

So far I've only done salsa - Can you suggest something else?  What all CAN I do with it?  It sure would be nice to use it more - and I'm open to suggestions.  (A VERY non-cooking friend suggested I could make guacamole in it - I told her OK, but you get to clean it afterwards!!!)  She didn't understand why I couldn't squish the avocado too.   :roll:


----------



## SEÑORMuttley (Dec 28, 2003)

Great write up on molcajetes.  No salsa maker should go without one.  The piece of rock used as a pestle is actually called a "tejolote."

Sorry for the noob 2 cents!


----------



## kyles (Dec 28, 2003)

Wow interesting discussion. Not ever heard of them...not surprising really, given that England is not really tuned into the ways of Mexico and the deep south.... did you know that the tejolote derives from the words for stone and doll. Very cool  8) 

I want one, heaven knows how much the postage will be...that's one mighty piece of rock! I just want one of kitchenelf's seasoning parties....bring it on!!!!  :twisted:


----------



## cocinero (Jan 1, 2004)

*"Molcajete"*

Yes "tejolote" is one of the names for the rock or stone
Used to grind ingredients in a "molcajete". This stone 
is also called a "mano" or "mano de mortero", along
with "temalchín" and "la piedra". I would be willing to
bet it has a few other names as well.

As one researches Mexican cuisine "La Cocina Mexicana",
It becomes immediately apparent that there are sometimes
Many regional names for ingredients and implements.

This is just one of many reasons I am fascinated by the study of
Mexican cuisine. It's a lifetime study and discovery.

Regards!

Bill Gibson
Crestline, CA
"aficionado de la cocina mexicana"


----------



## ramydam (Mar 24, 2004)

It's taking me a while to look at everything around here, but I thought I'd add my 2 cents to this thread anyway.  
Eating Well had a whole thing on the molcajete a couple issues ago.  Besides making spice pastes  to use as rubs and what not, I know I saw a hot cocoa recipe that said to use the molcajete - something about the lingering chili flavor adding a great subtle undertone to your hot chocolate.  It sounds like a similar concept to the moroccan clay pots in which the ingrained spices from past meals are supposed to add to future dishes.   

Sort of on the same thread, anybody know a source for the pestle used to crush lime and everything in the bottom of the glass for mojitos?  I saw kits all over Germany but haven't seen such a thing back in the states.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 25, 2004)

*Muddler*

Hi ramydam,

The "gadget" you are talking about to use in mojitos is called a muddler.  

Here are a few links for you to look at (I LOVE mojitos - wish we could get together and have one!!!!..........or 5 

muddlers (all 8") 
wooden or plastic muddler, you choose - it doesn't say how long it is though
 another muddler

Basically, they are all the same.  And they are cheap too!!! LOL  

When you say a "kit" what all came with it?  I saw bar kits that included a muddler - they are part of the site that is in the last link.  Click on "Gift Sets" on the left and you'll find several different sets that include one.


----------



## ramydam (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks!  It must have been a variation on a muddler - shorter and broader, mainly.  Maybe just some German interpretation.  I'm sure it doesn't make any difference.  The kits were just glasses of a good size for mojitos, pacjaged with one of these muddler-ish things, and usually a small cutting board and knife;  nothing all that unique, just kind of fun.  Thanks for the links, too.  I'm off to mojito-land . . .


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm not sure what the traditional size glass is for a mojito so the shorter version may be appropriate - I, however, like a tall glass   

I'm running as fast as I can to your mojito land - I would hate for you to be lonely!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 26, 2004)

This is a fun thread!    I learned a lot. That drink sounds pretty good too.


----------



## ramydam (Mar 28, 2004)

Wishing I could pack a cooler of Mojitos to class on Monday made me remember the non-alcoholic mojitos we drank by the gallon at the Tex-Mex restaurant I worked at in Berlin (had to wait 'til we were off the clock for the real stuff.)  
Just fresh quartered lime, mint and turbinado sugar all crushed in the bottom of your glass as you would for a regular mojito, then filled with ice and ginger ale and given a good stir.  Plain cheap ginger ale is fine, but try making with Jamaican ginger beer (still nonalcoholic) when you want a real treat.  
Best summer refresher you can drink in unlimited quanitites.  The combination of the mint and ginger ale is good for counteracting rich foods and all sorts of other ills, too!


----------

